# Green Water Test Using New Product



## phishphan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello all,

Recently I've been battling a nasty case of green water. I've been adding more plants, reducing photoperiod and doing massive water changes all to little effect.

Today I decided to go out on a limb and try a new product: The JBJ Submariner UV Sterilizer.

The device consists of a powerhead, UV sterilizer, and prefilter sponge neatly contained within a single housing. The device is totally submersible so you can either mount it the aquarium glass using the included suction cups or place it in a sump (for saltwater applications). I currently have it mounted in my tank and it is an eyesore, but hopefully this will be a temporay application.

I have posted some pics below of the initial setup and my green tank. I will keep you updated, day by day as to the progress of my tank. Hopefully I will have a clear tank by the end of the week, if not sooner.:mrgreen:

Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Is the last pic the UV? Looks like a Fluval 3+ filter - interesting.

I tried all the ideas you mentioned - less photoperiod, more plants, multiple heavy WC's, blackouts. Only thing that worked (and permanently I might add) was UV.


----------



## phishphan (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, the last pic is the UV. When you said "permanently", did you mean that UV is now permanent in your tank?


----------



## phishphan (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a pic from today. As you can see, the water has started to clear. A little slower than I had hoped, but progress is progress. Hopefully it will be totally clear by the weekend.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

permanent = resolved the issue, rather than part of the tank accessories

looking better


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

Do u think that thing will suck up shrimp? Especially baby shrimp?


----------

